# Peter MacKay Licks His Wounds



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

The front page of the Globe and Mail today had a big picture of Peter MacKay on the family farm. Link to Story

I only skimmed the article, but it is some of the best damage recovery I've seen the Conservatives do from this whole affair. It shows MacKay in a very good light. My opinion of him rose a lot from how he's reacted to this.

But, for me, his stock rose 10x when I saw the picture:










I've never seen anyone with a Bernese Mountain Dog who was a bad person.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mbaldwin, did you hear his interview from his father's farm last night on the CBC National? I was impressed with how he presented himself. I would consider voting for the Conservatives if he was ever their leader.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

I missed that. But it's interesting to hear.

The sad thing is that I would support him in a heartbeat if he was still the PC leader.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not enough gravitas for a National leader in my mind.
THIS experience will temper him and his "sellout" I think bars him forever from leadership.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

While McKay has shown integrity, I would not consider voting for the Conservatives even if he led the party. Why? Because the membership of the party remains socially conservative. 

Even with a respectable leader the party still remains and will remain a conglomeration of the least tollerant people in Canadain society.

Making McKay the leader would not change that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Integrity!!!!!??????? 

THIS Peter MacKay - how soon the memories fade.



> Toronto Star, 24 October, 2003
> 
> An open letter to Peter MacKay
> A veteran Progressive Conservative party MP writes to party Leader Peter MacKay about the proposed Tory-Canadian Alliance merger.
> ...


How haunting are these words now.......


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

MacKay did present himself well last night on the CBC and was impressive.

But as for voting for him, well, he's tarnished by his own broken promise and betrayal to his former party - the Progressive Conservatives.

He made a good decision not to run for the leadership of the Conservatives, and he should stick to that position.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

How could a neo-con have a broken heart? They don't have hearts to begin with, at least that's how it looks from their social policies.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mbaldwin said:


> It shows MacKay in a very good light. My opinion of him rose a lot from how he's reacted to this.
> 
> But, for me, his stock rose 10x when I saw the picture:
> 
> ...


I would call it a photo op - Gentleman farmer with his dog. Wounded heart etc, etc. 
Hitler used to pose with Blondi (his dog) - it's nothing more than marketing.
http://www.axishistory.com/fileadmin/user_upload/h/hitler-dog.jpg


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Reality Check*

If this is supposed to be a young conservative leader, deal me out. Running to Daddy's farm to dig in the dirt and play with his dog after his femme fatale sticks it to you is not my idea of a leader.

Put on the suit, take the fastest jet to the Hill, and step up like a man. "Yes I'm personally disappointed, but my personal life is private, and I'm more concerned about the way the country is being run right now." Or words to that effect. 

Isn't that the way Belinda handled it when she and Paul shook on the deal in front of all of us? 

She dumped you Peter. Mainly because of that Steven Harper, a leader who, even if he found a pictuire of our PM doing the deed with a dog, couldn't raise his polling percentage points. Where are your cajones, man. Think you're the only guy to ever get dumped by an ambitious, opportunistic woman. If the gender roles were reversed, would it be as big a deal? Get over it!

And since when is ambition and opportunism a bad thing? Churchill crossed the floor numerous times, and we still think of him as a great statesman.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

am i the only one who sees mackay weeping in that photo?

i'm glad that people are recognizing the canadian reform alliance party (C.R.A.P.) for what they are, and not what they pretend to be (Progressive Conservative Party).

i was worried people had forgotten, since the sordid history never seemed to be mentioned in the run up to the last election.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

> I would call it a photo op - Gentleman farmer with his dog. Wounded heart etc, etc.
> Hitler used to pose with Blondi (his dog) - it's nothing more than marketing.


Yes, it is a staged photo-op.

Apparently I didn't put enough smilies in my original post to convey the humour I was trying to get across...



> Put on the suit, take the fastest jet to the Hill, and step up like a man. "Yes I'm personally disappointed, but my personal life is private, and I'm more concerned about the way the country is being run right now." Or words to that effect.


Ummm... Is that not basically what he did after said photo-op?

<shrug> My opinion of him is still a lot better than it was. Even discounting the family dog. 

Of course, it was awfully low before this...


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Integrity!!!!!???????
> 
> THIS Peter MacKay - how soon the memories fade.
> 
> ...


I know my standards have really become low lately but if you are a politian and not an outright bigot then I find that you have integrity. lol
You are correct I did forget about the whole PC betrayal. I stand corrected. He has no integrity either but at least he is not a froth at the mouth bigot.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Martman you've defined the difference between the NeoCon and moderate conservative which indeed MacKay is.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Martman, I too forgot the "deal" made to secure his leadership of the PCs. Then, with the "marriage" of the Alliance and PCs, I feel that he was caught in a bind with the more powerful and numerous Alliance members of the House. The two Conservative MPs here in St.John's East and West are going to face difficult times getting reelected. There victories in the past were always by margins of over 10,000 votes, with the last election seeing these margins of victory slip to only 1000-1500 votes. With local polls running 8-1 against their decision to stand with the Conservatives against the second House vote, their future is speculative. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Maybe time to "undo" the wrong.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, I am glad that you mentioned this notion of "undoing". I thought of it this morning, but had no one (other than the doxies, and they are neutral on the matter) with whom to express this thought. I think that with the NDP, in my opinion, gaining support nation-wide, that there is a chance for a somewhat centrist-right party to gain nation-wide support. If one considers the Liberals as centrist-left, then we would have four viable parties that would provide specific choices for the electorate.


----------



## mackoroni (May 16, 2005)

Gerbill said:


> How could a neo-con have a broken heart? They don't have hearts to begin with, at least that's how it looks from their social policies.


LMAO, I've often thought this.

People's opinions of him are better? Why feel sorry him because he got dumped? Was betrayed? Maybe I have a lump of coal for a heart but I don't feel sorry for him and it's mainly do to with his politics, do conservatives feel sorry the majority of Canadians are living on or near the poverty line? Children going to school hungry? Feel bad regarding the completely unjustified tax breaks their friends at corporations get in Canada? They care just enough to show us that they seem to have a social conscience, because if they didn't we would all be appalled and they would never be voted in. They would run the country like a business if they could, and when things went bust they would burn it to the ground and collect the insurance.

That picture was intended to raise your opinion of him - but why? He's still the same guy he was last week, only thing that's changed is that his girl dumped him.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Frankly Dr. G LIberals right now are centrist right with wide overlap to the left.
Martin would be a moderate PC a generation ago.

In both Britain and Australia we've seen the left wing parties aquire fiscal conservative approachs to the economy while maintaining progressive social values.
Martin has been as tight fisted as any Tory ever.

It the same in Britain and Australia that the Conservative parties as here have no traction and fall back in far right rumps with immigration and anti cosmopolitan values ( to put a nice face on regression ).

The PCs right now if they had stayed the course would have a shot at a balance of power as the NDP grind off the red Libs. Mackay screwed it up by not sticking to his commitment.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Overlap is the key situation here in Canada. Still, that is what makes for the "give and take" of a minority government. This is why I am hopeful of a Liberal minority government with a much stronger NDP. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Me too :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Me three....................wait, I was number one. I have a three position for anyone who wants to come on board the MacDoc Express. All Aboard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

It must be my new glasses....
But doesn't he look like Prince Charles in that photo?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, I have never seen MacDoc, so I cannot say if he looks like Prince Charles or not. Stay dry my friend...........more rain is forecast.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

1. McKay started dating Stronach before he even dumped his fiancee at the time. Talk about opportunism.

2. McKay signed a piece of paper in wich he vowed to never join with the Alliance/Reform party. So much for credibility.

3. When he flew back to be with his best friend, his dog and take do that photo op, did he use one of the ariline tickets granted to him by the taxpayers of this country?
Thanks Peter. I appreciate you squandering my tax dollars so you can give your dog a hug. So much for fiscal responsibility.

McKay had better start learning to spell "Carlyle Group" if he wants a godd paying job in the near future.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My aren't we all feisty today  ......something in the air - everybody started breathing again perhaps.

Dr. G think a plump Danny Kaye ( I've been told about the Danny Kaye thing all my life ) but coincidentally I'm the same age as Prince Charlie.

Ernst - yes he has the landed gentry, long faced Saxon look about him. A dog to match.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I just heard the Peter M's song recorded yesterday on his dad's farm --

"You picked a fine time to leave me, Belinda.
Four hungry parties in need of votes, and a crop in the field,
You picked a fine time to leave me, Belinda."


----------

